# 2021 Goals & Puppy Plans



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Well since we got our first official snow of the year here in SD, I'm already dreaming about next season and thinking about next year's plans. Obviously COVID changed a lot of people's 2020 plans, but fingers crossed we have a full year of tests/trials in 2021. 

So, here are my questions:
-What are your goals for 2021?
-Is anyone planning on a puppy in 2021?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Win the national am.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

SRW said:


> Win the national am.


I will be cheering you on for sure!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

No puppy for me, I am enjoying your adventures though... I am going to be working from home starting next week so I am using this as change as an opportunity to restructure my schedule and make training more of a priority. I appreciate the timing on your post, my new schedule needs to have training time built in and this is the day to do it. Also,I've been very guilty of assuming that I have nothing but time, I woke up this year and Ellie is 7. My goals aren't lofty, just a WCX and enjoying doing something with my dog that she loves.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Our plans are to run Moe for his SH title and have baby Cruz ready for JH tests by early Spring. I'd also like to get Cruz his CGC and maybe an RN over the winter. There is a SH test in SC in a couple of weeks that we really wanted to run Moe in but unfortunately we have another commitment that weekend. I'm having so much fun training Cruz. He gets so excited when he's lined up for a mark his teeth chatter. I'm not sending Cruz to a pro. I've decided we know enough to do it ourselves. If I get stuck I have good resources but he's doing really well.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

SRW said:


> Win the national am.


We will be routing for you! Make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## kvar (Jun 4, 2009)

It's been several years since I've posted here but we are bringing home a new Golden puppy this Friday. Unfortunately I live in South Dakota so I'll be spending a lot of time freezing my butt off outside with him. He'll be named Wally and we're want him to be an extremely well trained dog and we have plans to eventually train him as a therapy dog (my wife is a counselor and would love to have him in the office with her to help patients).


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Rio - I know for sure I want to get our WCX. As much as I'd love to get our MH and HRCH next year, I'm probably going to need to prioritize one over the other. Since I want to do the Grand more than the Master National, I'm likely going to focus on getting our UH this winter (already have two passes), then get our HRCH over the summer. Our training is very field trial focused, however, so I'm hoping he will be ready to run some quals by late summer/fall! 

Fisher - I'd love to finish his CH and get his WC.


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm getting a puppy in 2021 and I live in Boston.
This is my first time getting a dog. Haven't planned much due to covid. Since I am working from home, I plan to spend a good amount of time with my puppy and train the puppy.


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh yes! We will be getting our fifth golden this winter. Hopefully by January we will be golden parents once again. After loosing our last one 2 years ago, I didn't think I could ever go through another loss, but I need some golden love and know that having a new puppy to raise will be a good thing. Our first golden was 12 1/2 when she left us, and then 2 years later, our boy died suddenly at 11 years old. It took a year to know that we needed another, so we adopted twins! Our Grizzy who had the worst hip dysplasia several vets had ever seen passed away at age 10 and then 2 years later his twin, Kodi died of cancer. I can't imagine going through another loss, but the love is always worth it when the pain eases a bit. Grizzly never stopped smiling and loved to play ball, the vets could not believe he could walk, let alone run and play! He was always happy!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

1)QAA for our 3yr old
2)Derby list for our 1yr old
Both are very doable ! Can’t wait for Spring already!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We are going to make a couple of long drives to Texas to run our new boy in hunt tests in December. He has two passes for his JH already, so if we can get two more he will be set for work on his Senior Hunter in the Spring. 

We are also dropping him off sometime in January with our trainers for his Winter training in Texas. 

Goal for 2021 complete SH title and start running MH tests...


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm Elaine said:


> Oh yes! We will be getting our fifth golden this winter. Hopefully by January we will be golden parents once again. After loosing our last one 2 years ago, I didn't think I could ever go through another loss, but I need some golden love and know that having a new puppy to raise will be a good thing. Our first golden was 12 1/2 when she left us, and then 2 years later, our boy died suddenly at 11 years old. It took a year to know that we needed another, so we adopted twins! Our Grizzy who had the worst hip dysplasia several vets had ever seen passed away at age 10 and then 2 years later his twin, Kodi died of cancer. I can't imagine going through another loss, but the love is always worth it when the pain eases a bit. Grizzly never stopped smiling and loved to play ball, the vets could not believe he could walk, let alone run and play! He was always happy!


Hi Elaine...we feel your pain. Last year we lost our 12 year old Maddie to cancer in January, she was a very special field bred Golden who ran hunt tests with great style and with a smile. Then in October, our boy Spirit (Boo for short) also passed from cancer he was almost 11 (he was born on Halloween, thus his name). He also always had a smile of his face, and when greeting us he smiled from ear to ear, showing his teeth like a mad dog! He would scare visitors to death with that smile... 

I recall how shocked we were when they were gone and how terribly quite it was in our house. We still have our girl, Fox she is only 8 and worked hard to fix what she knew was wrong with us...but she to was lost for a time. 

We both have never looked at getting a new pup as 'replacing a lost companion'. Like you, we look at it as to bring more love into our home. We raised 3 kids, so having a little puppy craziness in the home is our normal state, except the kids did not shed as much. 

Accordingly, we found out, that one of our favorite field breeders had a new litter coming. So in January we picked up our new boy Shooter....and boy is he a doozy! By early Summer everything started feeling really good again for both of us. We are retired, so we really are with our dogs most of the day. Go with your heart and find that new love in your life....and your past loving companions will always be with you in your heart...they never leave us!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Rocket: I would love to finish his RACH or at least get to 20 QQQs next year. This year really put a damper on our Rally plans. I’m hoping to get his CD next month. After he finishes his RACH, I may retire him. We’ll see.
Eevee: finish CH and GCH before the National, get CD and start CDX training. Maybe get some lower level Rally titles. I want to focus in Obedience first with her. Get some dock diving titles and train toward a WC. I would also love to take her to a Matt Twitty seminar next year in Cincy or Cleveland.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> Rocket: I would love to finish his RACH or at least get to 20 QQQs next year. This year really put a damper on our Rally plans. I’m hoping to get his CD next month. After he finishes his RACH, I may retire him. We’ll see.
> Eevee: finish CH and GCH before the National, get CD and start CDX training. Maybe get some lower level Rally titles. I want to focus in Obedience first with her. Get some dock diving titles and train toward a WC. I would also love to take her to a Matt Twitty seminar next year in Cincy or Cleveland.


I think Matt Twitty was going to be one of the presenters on a cruise to Alaska that was supposed to happen in September. Alas, Covid changed that. I was seriously looking at taking that cruise  I hope they plan another one.
Jules


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

3goldens2keep said:


> Hi Elaine...we feel your pain. Last year we lost our 12 year old Maddie to cancer in January, she was a very special field bred Golden who ran hunt tests with great style and with a smile. Then in October, our boy Spirit (Boo for short) also passed from cancer he was almost 11 (he was born on Halloween, thus his name). He also always had a smile of his face, and when greeting us he smiled from ear to ear, showing his teeth like a mad dog! He would scare visitors to death with that smile...
> 
> I recall how shocked we were when they were gone and how terribly quite it was in our house. We still have our girl, Fox she is only 8 and worked hard to fix what she knew was wrong with us...but she to was lost for a time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we have a lot in common! We're also retired, raised 3 kids, and loved Goldens!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

JulesAK said:


> I think Matt Twitty was going to be one of the presenters on a cruise to Alaska that was supposed to happen in September. Alas, Covid changed that. I was seriously looking at taking that cruise  I hope they plan another one.
> Jules


Most of his seminars got canceled this year. I had hoped to go to at least one just as an auditor. Hopefully we can both go next year!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm Elaine said:


> Sounds like we have a lot in common! We're also retired, raised 3 kids, and loved Goldens!


Amazing that is....I am really sorry for what you all had to go through, it is the price of owning and loving these beautiful creatures....God Bless Below, Spirit is in the back, Maddie on the right, and Foxy (still with us) in front! Our new guy, Shooter,






is in the second picture...


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I am starting to search a few breeders in Washington state but no luck so far. If anyone knows of any breeders who are planning puppies for 2021 please give me a heads up! I have emailed but haven't heard back from Sweetgold Farm and Soundview Farm.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Eden - she'll make her conformation debut next year (provided she doesn't get ugly lol). I'm also hoping to get her RN and/or CD by the end of the year.

Kaizer - who knows lol. I'd like to make his agility debut, but I'm not holding out any hope. At the very least, I'd like to see if we can get his CD next year (or even a leg). Hoping to get his RN this year.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Next year I'm going to be a better shot. Now that my broken shoulder and hand are healed, I'm going to make shooting well my personal goal for next year. I also am going to make getting out every chance I can to go bird hunting (ducks or upland) with my dogs. They love hunting.

I don't think I'm going to compete in anything next year. Work is super busy and as we get closer to retirement, we know we need to stash as much cash as possible. So our focus will be hunting only. Since we have everything for hunting, we shouldn't have to purchase anything but gas and shells.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Alaska, I missed the fact you had injured your shoulder and hand! I am glad it is healed up, as shoulder can be a struggle, as you know. Going hunting and shooting probably won't help the shoulder (hope it is not your shooting shoulder), but it will for sure help your mind get back on track. Of course the pups will love everything about the hunting and shooting....

Prepping for retirement is a good thing, as retiring is a bit scary! But after a few month it is kind of nice, provided you have something to do every day....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It is my shooting shoulder and my trigger hand. I have osteoporosis, and I'm only in my 50's. After my broken bones, you would have laughed to see me do a back or a remote drop with my dogs. I'd say my handling definitely suffered until I could get most of my range of motion back. The dogs definitely didn't know what to make of my arm signals. All I can say is, do not break your shoulder, it's the worst thing to break, you do not sleep for weeks.

If I have time, I'd like to finish Riot CDX, get Ruby her JH and CD. I'm going to keep it simple if I enter anything at all. 

I think we're all wondering what next year will bring.


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Getting a puppy around the end of January and moving to a new home in February or March. I know, not great timing, but that's when the pup will be born so...we're going with it. At least this home will have a fenced yard. We've raised the last 2 puppies without one. Still, he'll probably only be on leash out there until he's at least mostly housebroken, and after that only supervised playing with our 3 yr old golden. Fun times ahead!


----------

